# Trip Review



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

I know some of you are probably tired of my posting, but still here is a short review of the trip. First of all thanks to all of you that helped me with information to make this trip more enjoyable. Everything went great, at the last time we decided to upgrade to a SUV, that was a great decision since I am sure all of you know I got a great powder day. First day we stayed around town, little altitude sickness nothing to bad. second day we went to Vail it was fun but somehow I expected it different but still lots of fun nicely groomed runs and incredible luxuries, for my powder day we went to Keystone It was amazing great long runs, no lines at all (The longest line in the whole trip was about 30 seconds) the powder was a lot of fun we rode all the way till the night it was nice and cold, the last day we went to beaver creek that resort its very nice my mom had a great time at the base of the resort, as far as the runs go we enjoyed them a lot wide, long and some good blacks had some good powder left as well, our hotel Alpine Inn, at Frisco was great centrally located and very very clean, big rooms too and withing a great price range. Lucky enough they gave us a Durango for the price of a Cherokee, and that was a lot of fun driving in the snow, its been a while since I drive in deep snow. The new boards where great, and had no problems with them. I have to say that this trip meet my expectations, we had a great time, but its time to go home tomorrow we fly back a t 7:30 am (lame) once again thanks for everything. I think next month we are going to Vermont but well see what happens. 
P.S. people here are so much nicer than in South Florida, who knows why but people down there are just nasty, in here everyone wants to talk and exchange stories. That was a nice thing to experience.

Once again.
Thanks


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Glad to here you had a good trip.

COUNT


----------

